# Cannabutter in the slow cooker w/o decarb



## Lucas2727 (Nov 7, 2017)

Hello all,

So about a week ago, found a recipe for cannabutter using a slow cooker. It didn’t say to decarb the cannabis first so put it right in with the butter and oil and let it simmer on low for 7 hours like it called for.strained It then solidified and is in the freeezer. Hoping to make some brownies with it. Will this recipe work even though it didn’t say to decarb?


----------



## Biggsmall (Nov 10, 2017)

Yep


----------



## Mass Medicinals (Dec 24, 2017)

Hey All just want to revive this thread with a couple follow-up questions.

We are going to see if cannabutter can be made from our stems. We have a lot of them. Our temp in the slow-cooker is around 200. 

Does the decarboxylation process occur while the product is in oil? Our oven temps fluctuate whereas the slow-cooker appears to be rather reliable.


----------



## Biggsmall (Jan 7, 2018)

I’d assume so, it’s always worked out for me. And as for using the stems, let me know how that works out. I’m not sure it will go well at all.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 8, 2018)

Mass Medicinals said:


> Hey All just want to revive this thread with a couple follow-up questions.
> 
> We are going to see if cannabutter can be made from our stems. We have a lot of them. Our temp in the slow-cooker is around 200.
> 
> Does the decarboxylation process occur while the product is in oil? Our oven temps fluctuate whereas the slow-cooker appears to be rather reliable.


Some decarb can occur in oil but not reliable. To be certain you get full conversion, decarb first. If you bake with cannabutter (brownies, for instance), it will decarb.. But really, it's better to decarb first so you know what you are getting. Weed sealed in a baggie or a jar (no oil) and kept immersed in water at 200 F will be fully decarbed after 2 hours. The air in the baggie will expand once heated and CO2 is a product of decarboxylation so you have to start with quite a bit of extra. weight and extra room in the water bath than needed at first. If using a mason jar and canning lid, air will vent so expansion isn't much of a problem. Don't seal a jar so tightly that it can't vent when warmed, obviously. 

I prefer to decarb in a water bath at 200 F as you suggest because my oven varies a lot in temperature just as you say.. Also the whole house smells of weed when I decarb in an oven. How to weight the jar or baggie is the only trick you have to figure out. 

Good luck on your experiment.


----------



## Bubba_alex (Jan 9, 2018)

I don’t decarb any it works good


----------



## Mass Medicinals (Jan 9, 2018)

Should we freeze the butter if we are not going to eat it in the next month?

Stupid question, but there is a regular block in our fridge that has been idle for longer. Just concerned because the cannabutter is clearly more valuable to us.


----------



## raggyb (Jan 10, 2018)

Mass Medicinals said:


> Should we freeze the butter if we are not going to eat it in the next month?
> 
> Stupid question, but there is a regular block in our fridge that has been idle for longer. Just concerned because the cannabutter is clearly more valuable to us.


I would. I had some in fridge that grew mold on it after only 1 month. And I do decarb in the oven and never didn't because the science is convincing and it's easy. It does stink up the joint though.


----------



## Randodred (Jan 14, 2018)

Recipe supposedly taught at oaksterdam..
Decarb in oven
Then in container with white spirits 30 days preferably.
(Beginnings of making tincture)
Then strain into crockpot with butter
The spirit will cook off and its done.


----------



## rockethoe (Feb 1, 2018)

I follow the process laid out by Tamar Wise. I think her video has been removed from youtube, but you can find info on the process if you google her name. 

I'd always advise a decarb for full conversion. I add a bit of strong alcohol swell to help start breaking down the cell walls before I put it into the butter. My cooking always knocks my friends on their asses.


----------



## Mass Medicinals (Feb 21, 2018)

Does anyone here do anything with the left over stuff:

brown water (non-butter liquid)
Plant matter
Cheese cloth


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 21, 2018)

There are virtually no cannabanoids in the stems.


----------



## Blindnslow (Feb 21, 2018)

I decarb in the oven, then 48 hrs in the slow cooker.


----------



## Mass Medicinals (Feb 28, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> There are virtually no cannabanoids in the stems.


We don't smoke much. Actually haven't tried the crop that was harvested back in November. But we have tried butter from the stems and sugar leaf.

The stem butter was really mellow
The sugar leaf coconut oil is incredibly potent and knocked us out for the night in a not fun at all sort of way.

It's really hard to determine proper dosing for both types of butters.


----------



## Wilksey (Mar 4, 2018)

Mass Medicinals said:


> It's really hard to determine proper dosing for both types of butters.


Here's a generic formula you can experiment with that seems to work out well and usually prevents me from taking more than I want.

1. % of THC in your strain X total weight used for edible = THC max 
Ex: (10% strain X 14g used for edible = 1.4g THC max)

2. Decarb conversion rate X THC max = Decarb max THC. (go with a conservative 90% conversion rate)
Ex: (.90 X 1.4g = 1.26g decarb max THC)

3. Decarb max THC X infusion rate = Infusion max THC (again, go with a conservative 90% infusion rate)
Ex: (1.26g potential THC X .90 infusion rate = 1.13g infusion max THC)

4. Convert your infusion max THC to milligrams (1000mg = 1 gram so infusion max THC =1130mg) and divide your infusion max THC by the amount of fat you're using in grams.
Ex: (2 sticks of butter = 226 grams. 1130mg / 226 = 5mg THC per gram of fat)

5. Now that you know how many mg of THC you'll get per gram of fat, all you need to do is determine the total grams of fat per serving and multiply that by your THC per gram.
Ex: (226 grams of fat used in a brownie recipe and divided into 10 individual servings = 226g / 10 = 22.6 grams of fat per serving X 5mg THC per gram of fat = 113 mg of THC per serving.

This should get you within about + or - 15% of where you want to be. Tolerance varies, and the state of Colorado says that an individual serving of THC should be 10mg. Meanwhile, some folks can throw down 100mg with no problems, and others laugh at 500mg. Good luck.


----------

